

Physics, Topology, Logic and Computation: a Rosetta Stone - Pioneer1
http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2008/03/physics_topology_logic_and_com.html

======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134321>

